# What water bottle are you using with Elite bottle cage



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

I purchased 2 Elite bottle cages and put them on my bike. Then I ordered 2 Clean Bottles and they are to big for the cages..... 

For those of you with the Elite Cages what water bottles fit well and our easy to remove and replace? Links would be appreciated. 

View attachment 262332


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have the exact same cages on my bike. Strange that the Clean Bottles won't work in that...I thought they were standard water bottle size. I've never actually seen one in person.

Anyway, I use a few different bottles in mine. The most common one is the Specialized Purist bottle.

I don't see why any standard bottle wouldn't work in those cages. You could always ride up to the LBS and and test fit some bottles.


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

brady1 said:


> I have the exact same cages on my bike. Strange that the Clean Bottles won't work in that...I thought they were standard water bottle size. I've never actually seen one in person.
> 
> Anyway, I use a few different bottles in mine. The most common one is the Specialized Purist bottle.
> 
> I don't see why any standard bottle wouldn't work in those cages. You could always ride up to the LBS and and test fit some bottles.


Thanks.... They go in but not all the way and it's an incredibly tight fit. I can see them being difficult to get in/out while riding.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

brady1 said:


> I have the exact same cages on my bike. Strange that the Clean Bottles won't work in that...*I thought they were standard water bottle size*. I've never actually seen one in person.
> 
> Anyway, I use a few different bottles in mine. The most common one is the Specialized Purist bottle.
> 
> *I don't see why any standard bottle wouldn't work in those cages.* You could always ride up to the LBS and and test fit some bottles.


Not all bottles and cages are good matches. For example, I use Specialized Rib cages on one bike and my Camelbak Podium fits, but it's a tight one, and difficult to get out while riding. Conversely, that same bottle fits fine in my Stryke Profile Design cheapo cage installed on my other bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

A bit off the the subject, but IMO the Clean Bottles are the answer to a question that nobody asked.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Camelback Podium Chill 20oz and 24oz bottles fit nicely in Elite cages. (PS - they are phenomenal bottles as well!)


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I have those same cages on one of my rides and I use Polar Insulated bottles with them. The fit is fine. I have a few of them in both the larger size (I think 24oz) and smaller (I think 20 oz.) - they both fit, one is just taller than the other but the width is the same. Here's a link:

http://www.performancebike.com/bike...View&searchTerm=Polar+Bottle+Insulated+Bottle

Nashbar may have them for cheaper or maybe try Amazon too. 

Good bottles - keep fluids adequately cool for an OK period of time, not difficult to squeeze, BPA free, the nipple thingy comes off for better cleaning. They are my prefered bottle but I've used others and all have fit without issue so I would think that whatever bottle you choose, the najority should fit. I've never used Clean Bottles with them though. 

@RJP - pretty looking place to ride and nice bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

RJP Diver said:


> Camelback Podium Chill 20oz and 24oz bottles fit nicely in Elite cages. (PS - they are phenomenal bottles as well!)


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Yup! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks all.... I picked up a couple of Specialized Purist bottles. I'll see how those work and you guys have given me a few other options.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> A bit off the the subject, but IMO the Clean Bottles are the answer to a question that nobody asked.


This^

What is the advantage of the bottom coming off?


----------



## BobGnarly (May 1, 2012)

I just picked up 2 elite cages yesterday and I use the 24 oz polar bottles and they fit perfectly. I see you have an Allez? I have a 2012 elite compact and I loveeee it.


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

BobGnarly said:


> I just picked up 2 elite cages yesterday and I use the 24 oz polar bottles and they fit perfectly. I see you have an Allez? I have a 2012 elite compact and I loveeee it.


Great bike..... I ended up with several purist bottles after the first company I ordered from screwed up the order. Very nice bottles.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You should brought an open end bottle cage like me. It doesn't discriminate water bottles. Btw, I also have Polar water bottles.


----------



## ch3360 (Jun 30, 2012)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> You should brought an open end bottle cage like me. It doesn't discriminate water bottles. Btw, I also have Polar water bottles.


What kind is it and what do they cost?


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I brought it on ebay from China. Carbon fiber, think I paid $12-15 per. Very flexible. No concern on being too flimsy. Just do a search on carbon fiber cage on ebay.


----------



## BikeforAfrica (Aug 29, 2012)

I love my salsa water bottles.


----------

